# What is the average shoulder width



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

@HailToTheKing thinks it is 22. Actually the average in the us is 18.5 inches Here is what pro bodybuilding says:

*"A little bit goes a long way in shoulder width . . . 20-inch-wide shoulders look significantly broader than average shoulders; 21-inch shoulders will get plenty of attention; 22-inch shoulders will draw stares from almost everyone; 23-inch shoulders are super heroic and will get you a ticket on the front row of Mr. Olympia contests; and 24-inch shoulders are as rare as a 500-pound overhead press."*


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 11, 2019)

It's 18.5".


----------



## her (Aug 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> It's 18.5".


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 11, 2019)

Average teen height is 6'1 so you figure


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 11, 2019)

David Laid is 22" jfl at calling that average


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> @HailToTheKing thinks it is 22. Actually the average in the us is 18.5 inches Here is what pro bodybuilding says:
> 
> *"A little bit goes a long way in shoulder width . . . 20-inch-wide shoulders look significantly broader than average shoulders; 21-inch shoulders will get plenty of attention; 22-inch shoulders will draw stares from almost everyone; 23-inch shoulders are super heroic and will get you a ticket on the front row of Mr. Olympia contests; and 24-inch shoulders are as rare as a 500-pound overhead press."*


Well his bideltoid isn't 25 inches that's for sure. Arnold Schwarzenegger had 27 inch bideltoid.


----------



## her (Aug 11, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> Average teen height is 6'1 so you figure


it’s 5’10


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> David Laid is 22" jfl at calling that average








This is average t. Hailtoking


----------



## her (Aug 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> David Laid is 22" jfl at calling that average


he’s 22” and gets laid like there’s no tomorrow


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> Average teen height is 6'1 so you figure


lol, i never get height mogged by teens outside, never. I knew i was unique but i didn't know that people that live in my head are 6ft 1 and have a 22 inch bideltoid on average


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 11, 2019)

her said:


> it’s 5’10


Average male height isn't same as average teen height. In west it's probably around 6'1


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> View attachment 95364
> 
> This is average t. Hailtoking


nah, he is low t. Keep coping, he should start gymcelling and get on test.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 11, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> View attachment 95364
> 
> This is average t. Hailtoking


I can't see shit about his shoulders I only see a thin fucking waist
Also he's 6'3 those are 23 minimum


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 11, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Average male height isn't same as average teen height. In west it's probably around 6'1


Nah. 6'1" guys are considered tall here. Average is no higher than 5'11".


----------



## her (Aug 11, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Average male height isn't same as average teen height. In west it's probably around 6'1


no, most teens here are 5’10-5’11


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 11, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Average male height isn't same as average teen height. In west it's probably around 6'1


Here in eastern Europe everyone is fucking tall west is midget tier compared to ee


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Average male height isn't same as average teen height. In west it's probably around 6'1


unless you have proof that isn't true. the average oldcel is like 5ft 7, teens are short and eat trash food, you think they will average 6ft 1. No proof then you are just larping


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 11, 2019)

her said:


> it’s 5’10


SRS? FUCK I'M 5'11" I BARELY MEET CUTOFF

It's fucking ogre


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Nah. 6'1" guys are considered tall here. Average is no higher than 5'11".


For uk maybe
For ee nope


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> Here in eastern Europe everyone is fucking tall west is midget tier compared to ee


yh, which is why i never get heightmogged by eastern europeans in the uk


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 11, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> Average teen height is 6'1 so you figure


bro...


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 11, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> For uk maybe
> For ee nope


Fairs you guys are giants.


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> SRS? FUCK I'M 5'11" I BARELY MEET CUTOFF
> 
> It's fucking ogre


average is actually 8ft 4


----------



## her (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> average is actually 8ft 4


nah, the female average is 8ft4, male is 9ft6


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> average is actually 8ft 4


It is what it is  

Average cant be 5'10, how do i heightmog so many people if I'm 5'11"?


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Fairs you guys are giants.


Every ogre also has wide shoulders


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Fairs you guys are giants.


no they aren't, serbians are the tallest at 6ft 1 average, and they live in western europe. stop coping and acting like people from ee are giants from another world.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 11, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> Every ogre also has wide shoulders


Well yeah height and frame are correlated.


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> It is what it is
> 
> Average cant be 5'10, how do i heightmog so many people if I'm 5'11"?


average is probs lower,


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> no they aren't, serbians are the tallest at 6ft 1 average, and they live in western europe. stop coping and acting like people from ee are giants from another world.


Serbia is Eastern Europe. Anything east of Italy is Eastern Europe.


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

her said:


> nah, the female average is 8ft4, male is 9ft6


a male foetus is 9ft 6, fully grown we are looking at around 6.9 km height on average. But even then you are a manlet in Eastern Europe. it;'s OVER for @HailToTheKing


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> a male foetus is 9ft 6, fully grown we are looking at around 6.9 km height on average. But even then you are a manlet in Eastern Europe. it;'s OVER for @HailToTheKing


Indeed son


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Serbia is Eastern Europe. Anything east of Italy is Eastern Europe.


ok, but that isn't the part of EE which is ogre. Most of EE is ugly and short.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> ok, but that isn't the part of EE which is ogre. Most of EE is ugly and short.


I wouldn't know tbh I don't leave my village


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> Indeed son


but you are 16 so you can still grow. you only have a couple kilometers left


----------



## Peachy (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm 6'2 barefoot and sometimes I feel like a framelet when I look in the mirror even though my bideltoid witdh is 21 inches. Maybe it's bdd, but my neck is pretty damn thick and I think it draws attention away from the shoulder width.


----------



## mr contemptuous (Aug 11, 2019)

this is what 22 inch shoulders look like


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

mr contemptuous said:


> this is what 22 inch shoulders look like
> View attachment 95370


defo not average, more like 6.5 inches


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 11, 2019)

mr contemptuous said:


> this is what 22 inch shoulders look like
> View attachment 95370



That's you?


----------



## mr contemptuous (Aug 11, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> That's you?


nah thats david laid 
i dont have abs like him


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 11, 2019)

I mean David laid has average or below average clavicles it's the roids that are making his delts pop


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> I mean David laid has average or below average clavicles it's the roids that are making his delts pop


his clavicles are bottom 1%


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 11, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> That's you?


That is David Laid as 17 year old or something.


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> That is David Laid as 17 year old or something.


no he is 22 in that pic


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> no he is 22 in that pic


No way really?


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> no he is 22 in that pic


No? Thats not new pic.


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> No? Thats not new pic.


22 years old in that pic


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> 22 years old in that pic


How is he 22 when he's born in 98 iqlet


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> How is he 22 when he's born in 98 iqlet


lol my mistake


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 11, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> Average teen height is 6'1 so you figure


david laid has a nice proportion, he is not that wide as it seems


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 11, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> No? Thats not new pic.


how much can you add on shoulder width with moderate cymcelling ? with moderate roiding ?


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Aug 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> David Laid is 22" jfl at calling that average


Source?


mr contemptuous said:


> nah thats david laid
> i dont have abs like him


Lol his worst feature


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 11, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> how much can you add on shoulder width with moderate cymcelling ? with moderate roiding ?


Depends entirely on your genetics and starting point, but with moderate genetic you can increase them alot by natty training and even more with roids.


----------



## ElephantMan (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm not sure what people mean by 'the west', but in Anglosphere (US, UK, Canada, Australia) the average height for young white males is 5'10 (178cm), and smaller if you include other ethnic groups.

For Nordics it's 5'11 (180cm~181cm) and West Balkans it's closer to 6'0 (182~183cm). Southern Europeans (Italy, Spain, Portugal) are the shortest but they don't seem to have reliable, accurate data. My guess is between 5'8 and 5'9 (173~175cm).

These figures are all based on large population studies such as conscripts, national health surveys, etc. The average is always not as high as people think, because most people are prone to confirmation bias and selective memory. Taller folks are just more noticeable.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Aug 11, 2019)

22 inch is well above average


----------



## Dogs (Aug 12, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Average male height isn't same as average teen height. In west it's probably around 6'1


JFL the average male height is no where near 6'1'' have you ever crawled out the basement before?


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 12, 2019)

Dogs said:


> JFL the average male height is no where near 6'1'' have you ever crawled out the basement before?


WHY? WHYYYYY?! Why is it so fucking hard to read properly? I said average teen/young man height. They count those dwarf grandpas too which bring the average down a lot. Maybe in china average young man height is 5'10, but in Europe people are tall.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Aug 12, 2019)

average is easily 19+ because mine is 18.5 and I get mogged by 80% of people


----------



## weallburninhell (Apr 7, 2020)

dotacel said:


> average is easily 19+ because mine is 18.5 and I get mogged by 80% of people


Your 6 ft 2 bro


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 7, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> WHY? WHYYYYY?! Why is it so fucking hard to read properly? I said average teen/young man height. They count those dwarf grandpas too which bring the average down a lot. Maybe in china average young man height is 5'10, but in Europe people are tall.


cope ik it is an old thread but that is bullshit

im 6'2 and i get heightmogged but 90% of the time they are 21+ not my age


----------

